# Wanda's Waiting Thread



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Some of you may remember Wanda..one of my favorite does, a full blood boer bred to my FB boer buck...today marks day 151 of her pregnancy. She is huge and shows no signs of popping any time soon...She is eating, drinking, meandering around like usuall. She doesn't even seem to be uncomfortable..which is beyond me..I mean, look at her!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my! What a belly.... I hope she doesn't make you wait much longer and has a healthy delivery with happy kids and mama


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh good gracious! :laugh: She is a beauty, though.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh wow, her belly is big! It must be hard walking around and laying down with that load on her.
Good luck!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

STILL no babies!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Day 155..here she is, acting totally normal, eating drinking..her buddy is on day 147..


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Boer bellies are awesome, they must be part elastic!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

They _are_ awesome!! She looks like a UFO!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Look at her belly oh my goodness! Its like wa-bam haha! How many do you think she has in there? Twins? Triplets? Heck i wouldnt be suprised if there were quads hid in that tummy! Goodluck  hopefully shel go soon for you


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

oh my that is one huge goat!!!!!!! she is impresive i think she will have at least trips if not huge twins


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She had trips last year..all does! Maybe we will have a repeat


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes trips girls:kidred::kidred::kidred: thats what i need i have had nothing but boys for the last two years my milk doe give twin boys every single time and my boer give just on boy every time UGH:hammer:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Ugh! Still no babies..Can still feel ligs slightly but her hind end feels and looks like it's hollowing out.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh good come on wanda


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

My doe that is in with her just had twins...maybe she'll take the hint!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything going on for Wanda I thought she would have babies by now


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Me too! Its getting ridiculous. ..I'm starting to think my Boer buck missed her and she's pregnant with the milk man's baby!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know if it is the picture but her udder looks small and she might just be a goat that fills up afterward to


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

GoatGirlZ said:


> I don't know if it is the picture but her udder looks small and she might just be a goat that fills up afterward to


 It's the picture..she's getting so annoyed with me! I tried to get as good of a shot as possible. It's squished between her legs but it looked noticeably bigger than this morning and its definitely heavier..but not tight...None of my guys get REAL tight.

I am so tired from checking on her so often..I'm about to go out right now and check..AGAIN!!:hair::hair:!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

how is she doing? any babies?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

No babies! I really do think my boer missed her at this point! I had another buck who escaped into the girls pen but after this doe was bred (or so I thought) This year was terrible for me as far as my breeding schedule...Maybe she's not even pregnant.lol!!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait!! We have goo!!! Yay!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

GoatGirlz...here's a better pic of her udder,lol!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay!!! Im excited for you!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

oh yeah defently an udder


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok we did it! One was butt first and holding everything up...had to reposition and PULL! The other two came out on their own but the last one wasn't breathing. ..Gave mouth to mouth and rubbed like crazy..they all seem to be ok.. a little slow but it's been a long morning!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Two girls and a boy...BTW, I was right! She did get bred by the wrong buck..oh well. I was gonna try this cross next year anyway


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

yay!!!!!! super cute im so glad she finnaly had them


----------

